# komplettNoob-Fragen: MySQL mit NetBeans nutzen



## Mani (5. Dez 2008)

Hi,

Ich will ein programm schreiben womit ich in meiner SQLDatenbank einen neuen Eintrag in einer gewissen spalte machen kann :> Ich hab in google aber nichtmal nen connector gefunden :<

Kann mir dazu wer ein codebeispiel geben?

mfg

_Dieser Beitrag wurde von L-ectron-X am 20.12.2008 um 10:24 Uhr editiert.
-Titel angepasst_


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (5. Dez 2008)

Dann hast du aber anscheinend äußerst schlecht gesucht

http://openbook.galileocomputing.de...22_001.htm#mj2fcd0f3478c5d311ea4f6aea90175960


----------



## Mani (5. Dez 2008)

Juhu! Danke, genau sowas hab ich gesucht 

Ich weiß nicht, aber bei mir spuckt google nie sowas aus :>


----------



## Mani (6. Dez 2008)

Oje.. Ich find mich bis jetzt da garnicht zurecht, bei mir klappt nichtmal das Laden vom Treiber :>

Ich hab ne SQL Datenbank, also hab ich gemacht

```
Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver4");
```

Aber der alles was ich bekomme ist eine ClassNotFoundException.
Ich hab da bis jetzt noch so garnicht den durchblick. Ist der Treiber schon integrierd oder muss ich mir den selber laden? Und was mach ich mit dieser mysql-connector library?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (6. Dez 2008)

du musst den runterladen und in den build-path von deiner ide aufnehmen

http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/connector/j/5.1.html


----------



## Mani (19. Dez 2008)

Sorry, bei mir will das leider nicht!

Welcher Buildpatch? (benutze Netbeans)...
Und muss ich den entpacken?


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Dez 2008)

Du musst NetBeans die connector/J-Bibliothek bekannt machen, damit es damit arbeiten kann.
Der Ablauf dazu ist ähnlich diesem Tutorial: http://forum.byte-welt.net/showthread.php?t=541
Nur, dass du eben die connector/J-Bibliothek benutzt.


----------



## Guest (22. Dez 2008)

Meine güte.. Ich bin einfach zu dumm dafür.
Hab das jetzt gemacht, nur halt mit meinem "mysql-connector-java-5.1.7.zip" file. Vorher hab ich die Datei in den Libraries vom Projekt hinzugefügt. Aber trotzdem, es funktionierd einfach nicht.


```
public class SQLTest {

    public static void main(String[] args){


        try {
            Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver4");
        } catch (ClassNotFoundException ex) {
            System.err.println("Treiber konnte nicht geladen werden!");
        }
    }
}
```

Naja, wahrscheinlich könnt ihr es euch schon denken was mir die console ausgibt:



> compile:
> run:
> Treiber konnte nicht geladen werden!
> BUILD SUCCESSFUL (total time: 0 seconds)


----------



## Murray (22. Dez 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab das jetzt gemacht, nur halt mit meinem "mysql-connector-java-5.1.7.zip" file. Vorher hab ich die Datei in den Libraries vom Projekt hinzugefügt. Aber trotzdem, es funktionierd einfach nicht.


Das Zip-File muss erst entpackt werden; darin müsste sich ein Jar-File befinden - und *das* muss dem Projekt hinzugefügt werden.


----------



## Mani (22. Dez 2008)

Achsooooo... Das erklärt natürlich einiges!
Vielen herzlichen Dank


----------



## Mani (23. Dez 2008)

So, hab nun endlich meine Rechte so verteilt bekommen, dass ich auf meine Datenbank von außen zugreifen kann und mein Programm das auch tut. Aber ich hab noch Probleme bei der übergabe. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen.

Meine Tabelle sieht so aus:






Wie man sieht, steht die id auf auto_increment. Die wird also automatisch immer um 1 erhöht, aber muss ich die trotzdem von meinen Programm mitgeben??  Ich habs so versucht:


```
String insert= "INSERT INTO ic1_wars VALUES (2009-01-01 00:00:00,3,1,20,10,TestWAR,,http://,,,,1,2on2,TESTGAME,Clanwar,Germany.gif,,";
                stmt.executeUpdate(insert);
```

Führt aber zu:


> com.mysql.jdbc.exceptions.jdbc4.MySQLSyntaxErrorException: You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near '00:00:00,3,1,20,10,TestWAR,,www.test.com,,,,1,2on2,TESTGAME,Clanwar,Germany.gif,,' at line 1



Der schluckt mir einfach das Datum nicht.


----------



## SebiB90 (23. Dez 2008)

Mani hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> String insert= "INSERT INTO ic1_wars VALUES (2009-01-01 00:00:00,3,1,20,10,TestWAR,,http://,,,,1,2on2,TESTGAME,Clanwar,Germany.gif,,";
> stmt.executeUpdate(insert);
> ```
> ...


Versuch mal das Datum in einfache Anführungszeichen ' zu schreiben, vllt funktioniert es dann.
wobei ich eher glaube dass es an den mehrfachen kommatar hintereinander liegt, du solltest da ein leeren string übergeben ' '. Und deine String die du übergibst, auch als strings angeben. also 'TestWar' statt TestWar.
Zudem: wenn du nicht alle Felder angeben willst/musst in dem query, dann ist es besser(meiner meinung nach) ein Insert-Statement nach folgenden Schema zu wählen: "INSERT INTO table(Spalte1, Spalte2, ...) VALUES(InhaltSpalte1, InhaltSpalte2, ...)"
so kannst du angeben in welchen Spalten du etwas einfügen willst und musst net für alle einen wert angeben.


----------



## Gast (24. Dez 2008)

Also ich hab da mal bei den Strings ein ' gemacht hat aber auch nicht wirklich viel geholfen.
Ich hab dann das mit deiner Methode gemacht, das läuft echt super.

Vielen, Vielen dank


----------



## Mani (27. Dez 2008)

Hi, ich bins nochmal...

Kann ich auch irgendwie in meinen programm einer variable einen wert zuweisen die in der Datenbank steht???

zum Beispiel:
Ich hab eine Tabelle. Darin hab ich eine Spalte mit einer id. Und ich will ein objekt mit der id 4. oder einen wert der in der selben zeile steht. geht sowas?


----------

